# Price per square foot.



## Justin Mccleary (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a job thats 82,066 square feet. 146 doors, 52 handrails. ceiling are white and 2 other colors for walls and doors. what is a competitive price per square foot in Brooklyn New York?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

